# My heart ECHO



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is the one that stole my heart and made me love again!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

And how could he not? I'm in love, too.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwww such a gorgeous little face he has! He just stole mine and P-Nut's hearts!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

P-Nut said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww such a gorgeous little face he has! He just stole mine and P-Nut's hearts!



ITS A SHE :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I think Echo steals everyone's heart! She's gorgeous!

BTW...your new camera takes great pictures!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures,great puppy


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great pic. of ECHO


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh beautiful Echo has already stole my heart months ago... so nice to see her staying cool... 

Hows the babies?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Chis tend to steal hearts and good :love10: He's so sweet & he looks like a short haired version of my Poco so I'm partial to him


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> I think Echo steals everyone's heart! She's gorgeous!
> 
> BTW...your new camera takes great pictures!



http://digital-camera-review.ws/Products/Olympus-D-565.jpg

I recommed this camera to anyone!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful ....simply stunning. :laughing8: :love3:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she's gorgeous x :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's gorgeous !!! i must admit the first months i thought echo was a he too  , but now i know she's the most beautiful girl  

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

With a name like echo how could you think it's a boy hee hee silly woman :lol:  :wink: hee hee only kidding  

She looks extremely adorable, i love close up pics - its great to see her wee face :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a face! Love it!!!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Echo is a most beautiful and regal girl! :thumbup:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great shots Lori!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Her face has such a sweet and loving look to it. No wonder you fell so hard.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you know how i feel about that girl!!!!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Can certainly see why She looks like an angel


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Echo is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Bless her she has such a dear face!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone! Echo sends her kisses and nudges! :wink:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What a beauty  she has such an adorable face :toothy4:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Wooo she is so amazing , her face is so wonderful  I just wanna hug her


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Echo looks like she is so loving - she is very gorgeous!!!  :love4:


----------

